# Spirit of Cuba Churchill Corojo Cigar Review - Can't really expect much from a cheap smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spirit of Cuba Churchill Corojo Cigar Review - Can't really expect much from a cheap smoke*

I paid $3.00 for this cigar and it's not worth that but I think They can be found for $2 elsewhere and it's worth that. This cigar is made with cho...

Read the full review here: Spirit of Cuba Churchill Corojo Cigar Review - Can't really expect much from a cheap smoke


----------

